# Trivia 5/10



## luckytrim (May 10, 2019)

trivia 5/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Helmets weren’t mandatory for NFL players until  1939.

1.How much do Boardwalk and Park Place cost  together?
2. What lemon/lime flavored soft drink did PepsiCo launch in  2001 to compete 
with 7-Up and rival Coca-Cola's Sprite?
(Hint; Two Words)
3. What parts of the body is ruled by Cancer?
  a. - Liver, Hips and Thighs
  b. - Neck and Throat
  c. - Bones, Joints and Knees
  d. - Chest, Breasts and Stomach
4. Which one of the Tele-Tubbies did Jerry Falwell accuse of  being Gay ?
  a. - Laa-Laa
  b. - Tinky Winky
  c. - Dipsy
  d. - Po
5. Who had the nickname of "Old Blood and Guts"?
6. What is this “ ~ ’ line over a letter called ?
7. What is the National Bird of New Zealand ?
8. What did Cat Stevens (b. 1948) change his name to in  1977?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the last thirty years, the great barrier reef has lost half  of its coral.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - $750 ($400 & $350)
2.  Sierra Mist
3. - d
4. - b
5.  General George Patton
6. Tilde
7. Kiwi
8. Yusuf Islam

TRUTH !!
The Reef is highly vulnerable. In the past three decades, it  has lost half
its coral cover, pollution has caused deadly starfish  outbreaks, and global
warming has produced horrific coral bleaching. Coastal  development also
looms as a major threat.


----------

